# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  "Nhiều tiến sĩ dở nên dân giận dữ là đúng"

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN) - Đó là Nhận định của GS. Phạm Tất Dong, nguyên Phó trưởng Ban truyền đạo Trung ương về thực trạng training tràn lan tấn sĩ, thạc sĩ như ngày nay.*

========> Tham khảo thêm thông tin gia sư chất lượng tại:  cần thuê gia sư

Theo GS. Phạm Tất Dong, Phó CEO Hội khuyến học Việt Nam, nguyên Phó Trưởng ban truyền đạo Trung ương, sở dĩ đào tạo tiễn sĩ ở việt Nam thời gian qua bị dư luận cho rằng đang “lạm phát” là do những nguyên nhân:

Không có tiêu chí dài hạn về training. Ví dụ, tôi và quý vị không có Con số xem từ nay đến năm 2020 mỗi ngành nghề, cần bao nhiêu tấn sĩ, thạc sĩ. cho nên huấn luyện có thể thừa, có thể thiếu.

Thứ 2, chẳng hạn đào tạo đều “chuẩn” thì có nhẽ không người nào kêu. Nhưng vì tập huấn dở nhiều nên dư luận giận dữ. Nhiều tiến sĩ nhưng trình độ không đúng tấn sĩ, khiến cho các công tác được đào tạo không đúng tầm của một tấn sĩ nên dư luận kêu. Vì thấy nhiều người như thế quá. training nhưng không tiêu dùng được.

Vậy tại sao không đúng tầm? GS. Phạm Tất Dong đãi đằng các quan niệm.
 trước hết, tại học viên. Tốt nghiệp đại học, kỹ thuật kém, không có việc làm cho, học viên thường khiến luôn thạc sĩ, khiến cho thạc sĩ xong lại lên tấn sĩ.

dĩ nhiên một số người học thạc sĩ có việc khiến cho nhưng muốn lên cương vị nào đó thì tiếp diễn làm cho lên tấn sĩ.

như vậy, theo GS. Dong vấn đề này đã phát triển thành 1 thị trường lớn, khi mà đó mục tiêu các trường cứ tuyển.




[center !important]GS. Phạm Tất Dong bàn bạc với phóng viên Báo điện tử Giáo dục Việt Nam về thực trạng giảng giải sau đại học hiện giờ. Ảnh Xuân Trung[/center !important]


“Thực ra có nhiều đề cương không đạt cũng đã bị loại từ đầu. Nhưng trong số này vẫn có những đề cương yếu nhưng vẫn lọt, điều này do hội đồng dễ dãi hoặc không đủ khả năng để xét hoặc có những đề tài không đúng tầm của tấn sĩ mà vẫn được qua” GS. Dong cho biết.

Điều thứ hai mà GS. Phạm Tất Dong muốn nói tới chính là từ ông thầy kém. đội ngũ này theo GS. Dong không phải hi hữu.

“Xã hội giận dữ là đúng. Vì người ta kỳ vọng nước mình có nhiều tấn sĩ thì phải xoay chuyển được cái gì đó trong phường hội. Nhưng thực tại đã không xoay chuyển được mà nhiều khi còn không có tác dụng gì. Nhưng tôi nghĩ, giả tỉ thầy nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, training nhiều thì vẫn ổn” GS. Phạm Tất Dong nêu quan điểm.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

